

Atlas-a high performance mysql proxy - flike

Atlas is a MySQL protocol-based database middleware project developed and maintained by infrastructure team of the Web platform Department in Qihoo 360 company. It fixed lots of bugs and added lot of new functions on the basis of MySQL-Proxy 0.8.2. Currently the project has been widely applied in 360 company, many MySQL business has connected to the Atlas platform. The number of read and write requests forwarded by Atlas has reached billions.
github:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Qihoo360&#x2F;Atlas
======
flike
more than 50 companies use Atlas in their production environment

